# Di-Methox Injection 40%



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Is this what some of you guy use for coccidia prevention/ treatment? If not, can you give me a link to what you use? Thanks! :grouphug:

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/di-meth ... /cp/A2-AE/


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

I have used the Di Methox and I have used Corrid. I like the Di Methox for babies because I can give it to them with a syringe and I use the Corrid for older goats. You put it in their water. I have noticed that alot of people prefer Corrid.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No...this (Di-Methox powder) for cocci treatment/prevention is what I use... http://www.jefferslivestock.com/di-meth ... /cp/A2-DA/
That injectable solution doesn't even mention cocci. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the injection is the same stuff just a higher concentration


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If prevention is what you are after, feed a feed containing Rumensin.


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess, I need to clarify that I don't inject Di Methox. I use the powder soluble form of it. My husband prefers the Corrid, but he's thinking we should use the Rumensin for prevention.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

I have heard that Di-Methox powder and Sulmet work very well...for prevention I use a medicated feed for the kids in a creep feeder and if I need to treat (which I have not for several years since using the medicated feed) then I will use the sulmet for 5 days and it works very well.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I have heard that you can not injest the milk if they are eating Rumensin? Some have said that is false, but I really don't want to worry about it. I don't have a problem with Coccidia in adults, just the kids. And I don't creep feed them. I mix my own feed.

Thank you for the info!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> I have heard that you can not injest the milk if they are eating Rumensin? Some have said that is false, but I really don't want to worry about it. I don't have a problem with Coccidia in adults, just the kids. And I don't creep feed them. I mix my own feed.
> Thank you for the info!


With your feed situation, I would get a Sweetlix Rumensin block.

Rumensin is fed to lactating dairy cows. The milk you see in the grocery store is out of cows that are eating Rumensin. Rumensin has been approved in cattle since, I think, 1977. The list of things it is claimed to do for cattle is extensive.

http://www.extension.org/pages/11330/us ... airy-diets


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

As for the rumensin in goat milk, we have drank it & are still alive. It just doesnt taste as good.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay, so basically, if I just want to start a prevention in JUST my kids, what should I use? The Di-Methox soluable? Given orally? At what per pound?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Okay, so basically, if I just want to start a prevention in JUST my kids, what should I use? The Di-Methox soluable? Given orally? At what per pound?


I use the DiMethox powder and mix it by the cupful to get a 12.5% solution, for prevention I dose each kid with 1.5cc twice a day for a week starting at 3 weeks old, then 1.5cc once a week til weaned.
I also keep Sulmet on hand just in the case that the prevention doesn't work and treatment is warranted.
Mixing directions: 1 1/4 teaspoons powder into 1 cup of water

I never had an issue with coccidia here in the 7 years of kids until I bought a buckling which brought it with him....after the next years kids arrived I had one kid of 9 get an overload and to me it was better to do individual prevention because 3 week old kids do not eat enough "grain" to get the benefits of a medicated feed. At least, thats what my vet said.
My pens are kept as clean as the weather allows, barn is kept dry and all feed and water pans scrubbed weekly BUT theres still chance that no matter how clean the goats' home is that coccidia will rear it's ugly head.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

When I got my doelings last year they were on Di-Methox 40% injectible diluted in water and fed by mouth, not injected. I believe they got it for 5-7 days in a row every 3 weeks until they were 4 months? I'd have to look that up to be sure of how often they got it.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> As for the rumensin in goat milk, we have drank it & are still alive. It just doesnt taste as good.


You just can't argue about what a person tastes or doesn't. 
I have not had the same experiences some folks have had with the taste of goats milk. I milked my Saanens during breeding season with a buck around and could not taste "a bucky taste". The Boer doe I am milking now's diet includes a medicated with Rumensin feed and I can not taste anything wrong with it. I think both the following statements are true.... Some people have better tasters than others. Some people's tasters are influenced by thier imaginations.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Some people's tasters are influenced by thier imaginations.


Isn't that the truth. If I take some milk out of the freezer and thaw it without hubby or the kids knowing about it, they'll drink it without batting an eye. If I mention that it was frozen milk, they all tell me it's gross and they don't like frozen milk lol.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

liz said:


> GotmygoatMTJ said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so basically, if I just want to start a prevention in JUST my kids, what should I use? The Di-Methox soluable? Given orally? At what per pound?
> ...


Thank you Liz! Now I know what to order.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross I must be more sensitive than you. :wink: It seemed like when the milkers were getting sweet feed the milk was even better.
You make a good point though. There's some folks who dont like the taste of sweet feed milk.
Same with bucks around. I LIKE his aroma.:greengrin:
But open a stock trailer that hasnt been cleaned of cattle waste I will gag.
Back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had to laugh at your post nancyd.... I agree with the cow ick, fresh isn't bad at all but let it sit in a barn over winter and it's worse than sewage! :laugh: 

Tasters are different...my does do get a sweet feed as well as pasture and alfalfa...AND the buck shares a fenceline, never had bucky tasting milk and I do like the sweet/nutty flavor of the milk my does give, never goaty but I can sure tell when they found a patch of wild garlic, ok flavor in cheese but not milk. :wink: 

GotmyGoat...you are very welcome....I found that the powder lasts if it's kept in a jar with a tight lid, you only mix enough to use as needed and I do think the powder is cheaper in the long run. The 40% can be used for prevention as well. Hoeggers has directions in their catalog for it's use.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

I use the injectable 40%, given orally..... I give it once a day for 5 days straight & repeat every 21 days. Same drug as the powder, just more concentrated & easier to give (smaller dose volume).

40% dosage is 1cc per 5# for day & one 1cc per 10# for days 2, 3, 4 and 5 for a preventative dose. Repeat every 21 days.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

LoneStarChic said:


> I use the injectable 40%, given orally..... I give it once a day for 5 days straight & repeat every 21 days. Same drug as the powder, just more concentrated & easier to give (smaller dose volume).
> 
> 40% dosage is 1cc per 5# for day & one 1cc per 10# for days 2, 3, 4 and 5 for a preventative dose. Repeat every 21 days.


Thank you! Is the repeat every 21 until their weaned or?


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

I repeat 21 days after the last dose & do this until "well grown" which can vary by kid.

I feed medicated pellets to kids (N-timidator brand) but when they are young, they simply can not consume enough medicated feed per day to ingest enough medication to keep coccidia in check. So I start coccidia prevention after 3 weeks old, and repeat every 21 days..... Most kids here get 4 rounds of coccidia prevention (I add it to their bottles to make it hassle free for me), and after that 4th one, they are eating plenty of the pellets & are well past 60lbs (Alpines).


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Bringing this back up because my girls will be 3 weeks old tomorrow and I want to start them on a cocci prevention. I have the Dimethox 12.5% powder - Liz, will your dosage and treatment plan work for me too?


----------

